# Gomme online e gommista a casa



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2016)

Faccio un bel thread come quelli di una volta dove i forum servivano per aiutarsi a vicenda  

Avete mai provato ad acquistare le gomme per l'auto online e farle montare dal gommista ? 
Quanto mi può chiedere per il solo montaggio delle gomme ? 

Considerando che ho delle gomme da 19'' ( 225 35 R19 88 Y ) già spendo una fucilata per quelle ... però ho visto online ci sono siti che propongono gomme di seconda fascia come marca ma che costano 1/3 e probabilmente valgono 1/3 ma forse anche no . 

Avete mai provato ?


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2016)

Io da anni ed anni compro gomme solo online. Non scherziamo, i gommisti per me possono morire, su un treno risparmio anche centinaia di euro, di fatto quei soldi che il gommista si ficca in tasca. Poi per fare il cambio gomme si può andare ovunque, da un gommista, da un benzinaio. Mi chiedono sui 30 euro per il montaggio. Ah, ultimo e non ultimo, on line mi arrivano sempre gomme fatte 1-2 al massimo 3 mesi prima, spesso dai gommisti dove c'è meno giro ti becchi gomme anche di oltre sei mesi di produzione.

Esempio, preventivo dal gommista per le mie gomme, in media sugli 800 euri, on line le pago sui 500 e spicci, con il montaggio arriverò sui 560,570. Vedi tu. 

Se ti interessa scrivimi in PV, ti do tutte le info del caso, poi addio gommisti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io da anni ed anni compro gomme solo online. Non scherziamo, i gommisti per me possono morire, su un treno risparmio anche centinaia di euro, di fatto quei soldi che il gommista si ficca in tasca. Poi per fare il cambio gomme si può andare ovunque, da un gommista, da un benzinaio. Mi chiedono sui 30 euro per il montaggio. Ah, ultimo e non ultimo, on line mi arrivano sempre gomme fatte 1-2 al massimo 3 mesi prima, spesso dai gommisti dove c'è meno giro ti becchi gomme anche di oltre sei mesi di produzione.
> 
> Esempio, preventivo dal gommista per le mie gomme, in media sugli 800 euri, on line le pago sui 500 e spicci, con il montaggio arriverò sui 560,570. Vedi tu.
> 
> Se ti interessa scrivimi in PV, ti do tutte le info del caso, poi addio gommisti.



ho trovato un casino di siti interessanti , adesso mi faccio un idea ma i costi paiono proprio molto più bassi considerando poi che puoi acquistare pneumatici con prezzi veramente ridicoli . 

Il mio problema nello specifico è che le mie essendo con cerchi da 19 e RunFlat costano uno sproposito.. la prossima volta mi compro una smart .


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2016)

Io ne uso uno e soltanto uno, prezzi più bassi e prodotto sicurissimo. Ne ho ordinati una decina di treni ormai.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Novembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Faccio un bel thread come quelli di una volta dove i forum servivano per aiutarsi a vicenda
> 
> Avete mai provato ad acquistare le gomme per l'auto online e farle montare dal gommista ?
> Quanto mi può chiedere per il solo montaggio delle gomme ?
> ...



Un gommista serio che ti fa un buon lavoro per montare 4 pneumatici (privi di cerchione quindi da sostituire ai tuoi) vorrà circa sui 40 euro.

Comprarle On line conviene sicuro, a meno che non trovi un gommista davvero onesto (io ne ho uno così e l'ultima volta ho fatto tutto da lui, me le ha prese online e montate con un prezzo ottimo) ma è raro.

Il consiglio è comunque sempre di farsi fare un preventivo, se cambia di pochi euro la somma gomme+montaggio (diciamo massimo 30 euro) io faccio tutto dal gommista senza rotture di spedizioni e trasportarmi dietro le gomme


----------

